# Styrene?



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

What is it? Where do you buy styrene from? Is it like a soft plastic?


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

You can find polystyrene at your local home improvement stores (Lowes, Home Depot, etc) along with some hobby stores. Hope that these links help! 

*Polystyrene Info:* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polystyrene

*Styrofoam (closed-cell extruded polystyrene foam) Info:* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Styrofoam

*Product Search (Lowe's Home Improvement):* http://www.lowes.com/Search=polystyrene?storeId=10151&langId=-1&catalogId=10051&N=0&newSearch=true&Ntt=polystyrene#!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Sheet styrene can be found at any hobby shop. If you have a plastic supplier close by they can supply it also. When I lived in So Cal there was S&W plastics in San Berdoo that I was able to walk in and buy any sort of plastics imaginable.


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I am looking for the type to repair train cars - the thin sheets and the styrene rods. See attached.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.evergreenscalemodels.com/ I also use the styrene sheets used to make signage at retail stores...works the same...


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks Shay, Can you get this at Hobby Lobby or Michael's?


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

hobby lobby maybe, michaels I've never seen carry styrene.Two brand names would be "Plastruct" and "Evergreen".They also make structural shapes.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i have found this place the cheapest..

http://www.hobbylinc.com/building_supplies

fast shipping, and any size, shape you want.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Walthers has an incredible selection of styrene products from both Plastruct and Evergreen.

www.walthers.com

You can get siding, sidewalks, board/batten, steel roofing, etc. Look at what you need to repair and what materials you need first before ordering.

For small repairs I just yank parts out of my spare parts bin from old structure projects. Most buildings come with extra parts (especially if you tend to kitbash vs follow the instructions.)


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Shay

Is that fantastic model of an electric freight motor the
result of your bench time? Looks to be HO. Beautiful
details.

Don


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

thetramp said:


> Thanks Shay, Can you get this at Hobby Lobby or Michael's?


 I've never seen it at either of those two places...other than online sources, only a really good hobby shop would have it.



DonR said:


> Shay
> 
> Is that fantastic model of an electric freight motor the
> result of your bench time? Looks to be HO. Beautiful
> ...


Thanks...yes, it is HO scale, built on a cut down Walther's doodlebug chassis. My beloved forbids me to paint it...she likes the unfinished look. Though freelanced, wouldn't you know there's something of a prototype out there for it...from a pic I found years after building the model...


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok, I have a great source for you...check the yellow pages for a supplier to sign shops, N. Glantz, Tubelight etc... You can buy a 4 ft by 8 ft sheet (a lifetime supply to a lot of modellers) there for less than you pay for the tiny 6"x12" chunk evergreen will sell you. I buy it for about $9 for a full 4x8

Craig


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Shay, looks like a BoxCab or BB1, lots of prototypes. 


*Boxcab*












*BB1*


----------

